# The Fountain



## DeadlyKomplexx

Anyone seen/heard the soundtrack for this movie? IMO,it's one of the most flawless albums I ever heard,it's amazing.I actually got recommended to the soundtrack before seeing the movie,and once I heard how amazing the soundtrack was,I just knew the movie was no joke.I was right,the movie was equally amazing.Overall,I LOVE the whole dark vibe of the whole thing,mixed in with it's epicness.Death Is The Road To Awe is one of the most amazing pieces I ever heard,damn...


----------



## Rondo

I listened to some excerpts...pretty interesting stuff. If you like that, have you heard the soundtrack to _There Will be Blood_? Some say it's overkill, but I think it fits with the tone (and anticipation) of the movie, unlike most scores which only fit with action.


----------



## DeadlyKomplexx

I'm gonna check it out now..


----------



## MatthewSchwartz

Absolutely beautiful soundtrack. I've not even seen the movie (I seldom watch movies), but the soundtrack is just incredibly beautiful. I can't believe it lost a Grammy (I think that's the award...) to Atonement's soundtrack. Sure, I like it, but The Fountain has so much more emotional depth.


----------



## billy-bob-beck

Music to The Fountain is wonderful - oddly comforting that the composer used to be in Pop Will Eat Itself... Without a hint of disrespect to the man, if PWEI can produce a composer of that ability, then we all need to join indie bands....


----------



## kanonathena

agree with the op, The Road To Awe is one of the most listened to track on my nano.


----------



## kanonathena

agree with the op, The Road To Awe is one of the most listened to track on my nano.


----------



## Eidi

This is one of my film scoring. What do you think?


__
https://soundcloud.com/eidikakuno%2Fthriller-car-chase


----------

